# lost now found



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I got my missing grizzle back home. Went missing while loft flying Sunday found Thursday. He was found walking 40 miles from home. The wrong direction too. Somebody swerved to miss him in the street. Thought it was odd a white bird that didn't fly.  He went back to see and found my phone number on my snap-on band. He brought the bird home with his baby peacocks he was on his way to buy. Picked him up Friday July 4th. in the morning. Could not fly he was out of gas. A little food and water and percked up. Was flying tonight.  Just wanted to share this little story. The phone number snap-on bands were worth every penny.


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

cool story i'm happy you got him back.just wanta know were do you get phone number snap on bands?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT WONDERFUL NEWS!! I KNOW YOU WERE THRILLED!! 

THANKS TO THE PERSON WHO RESCUED!! WELL DONE!! 

Shi


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations on getting your bird back  I'm glad he's back safe and sound, and in one piece too!
Do those bands happen to come in different colors too? I'm thinking they would make a great way to identify birds by different colors PLUS increase the chance of getting lost birds back. Like a 2-in-1 band


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Do those bands happen to come in different colors too? I'm thinking they would make a great way to identify birds by different colors PLUS increase the chance of getting lost birds back. Like a 2-in-1 band



http://www.globalpigeon.com/gps.php?action=showprod&id=46 Global

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/bands.html Foys

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-bands.html Siegel

I place the phone number band under the seamless band, the hole is slightly smaller than my seamless band. Or just put on other leg. I just like a "clean" leg for the racing countermark.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing those links, and I am glad you got your bird back. I have mine with my name and address and phone on them, they are wonderful!


----------

